

You're not going to be an overnight success - joshdotsmith
http://startupsforupstarts.com/youre-not-going-to-be-an-overnight-success

======
joshdotsmith
Would love thoughts on this. I'm here to learn as much as I'm here to share
what (little) knowledge I have.

